# bumper stabilizer brakets



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

I have 2 1968 GTO's with the original rotted out radiator supports both are missing the endura bumper stabilizer brackets which bolt from underneath the top part of the bumper with one carriage bolt and nut so I purchased them and found this bracket is non adjustable and has a rubber snubber which looks like it should sit up against the front of the radiator support. Whats puzzling to me is it is 1/2" away from the rad support so its not supporting anything I thought it was because my new aftermarket rad support was slightly different but the original support is exactly the same where this bracket should seat against has anyone come across this problem.


----------

